# P0105 Code 98 Maxima Map sensor or Solenoid How to test?



## sparkycat (Dec 16, 2010)

I read through the search and found that this code usually means a Map sensor issue or a solenoid issue. The car seems to run ok but as soon as I clear the code it comes right back on. Code P0105 and pending P0325. Is there a way to tell if it is the solenoid or the sensor? I want to fix it and take care of it so no more check engine light. Any info would greatly be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

No solenoid issues here. You got bad info. Google...friendly...useful...use it...works for me...it can work for you.
P0105 Manifold Absolute Pressure/Barometric Pressure Circuit Malfunction Engine Light Code
OBD-II Trouble Code: P0325 Knock Sensor Circuit Malfunction
P0105 is a MAP sensor. Check the vacuum lines, Check the wiring, Get a new MAP sensor, 'nuff said, done.
P0325 may or may not be related to the MAP throwing out bad info.
The priority code here is the MAP sensor. Don't worry about the P0325 (especially if it's a "pending code") until you get the MAP sensor fixed.


----------

